# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Buying a Remote Control Car from Toys in SA Durban Gateay

## Moosty

Hi All,

I just want a little clarity. My son used R400.00 of his Christmas money to buy a toy remote control car from Toys in Sa located in Gateway Durban, he literally used the car for 5 minutes and it stopped working, we returned the car hoping for a simple exchange for a new one, the owner refused and wanted to rather repair the car which in the end he could not do and then replaced the car. My son returned home excited to play with the car but the same thing happened, we returned to the store today and asked the owner for a refund and were arrogantly told to contact SEESA as he is not in anyway obligated to refund our money. I am very confused as the Consumer Protection Act states that we have the right to a refund. Can anyone advise us!

Thanks.

Moosty

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Repair Replace or Refund
Is the mantra
That choice lies with the consumer.

----------


## Gaynor

I can't answer your CPA question although I THINK you are entitled to a refund but you could also consider placing it on Hello Peter?

----------


## flaker

Writing a note to the management of the centre telling how their tenant flaunts the CPA will also help

----------


## Defib

> I can't answer your CPA question although I THINK you are entitled to a refund but you could also consider placing it on Hello Peter?


HP means nothing

----------


## Dave A

> we returned to the store today and asked the owner for a refund and were arrogantly told to contact SEESA as he is not in anyway obligated to refund our money. I am very confused as the Consumer Protection Act states that we have the right to a refund. Can anyone advise us!


It's brush-off tactics - the equivalent of "don't speak to me; talk to my lawyer." Having a right in law is one thing. Enforcing that right when it is contested can be another thing entirely. 

The original thought was that getting recourse in terms of the CPA would be along similar lines as the CCMA service for employment matters. Last I heard, the reality is a long way from that still.

Out of not-so-idle interest, what make is the toy? Remember that in terms of the CPA the entire supply chain is in the firing line.

----------

